# ?

## -= S =-

.
  ,       :)
   - http://vk.com/video_ext.php?oid=1567...c775f00e4&hd=3
      .   ,     -  .  ,      .
     ,  ,       ,        +      .      ,      ,          ? 
P.S>       ?

----------


## art_b

.   ?   ,    .  - ,    .   ,   3        .

----------


## -= S =-

,    ,    .   ,       ?
   ,   ,     . ,    , ,          .       ,       ,   ,    .

----------


## pierro

.    -  . ,     -   ,    .   ,   .         (    -   ).
   -    ,       " ".       "  ".        -  " ".     -   .       ,           .     ))).
    .       .  -

----------


## -= S =-

> ,     -   ,

   .    

> -  " "

      " "

----------


## Rasta

> ,     -  .  ,      .

       ,      ,     ,      ,   ?  
      2  :
- "     "
- "    ,    " 
    .    ,   ,   .
  !

----------


## tayatlas

.     .

----------


## zmey

> 

  http://www.domjurista.ua/r4837/     -   ,    . 
 -  ...

----------


## vladd

> .   ?

  +1
     "  "     /  (  ).
     " "    ,    .   

> .

  ""   . ,      .
 -   ,   .

----------


## AnD

? 
        (    ),          .

----------


## vladd

,  "   "....
  ... 
 ""     ...

----------


## 23q

.....   -  .

----------


## -= S =-

.    ,    ,    ,        .
   . 
P.S>       ,      ?!

----------


## FLY_INTER

> P.S>       ,      ?

                   10 . .   ?
     10%   ,          ,        -     .
       "" ,       !

----------


## Ch!p

/ ?
     ...

----------


## erazer

> "" ,       !

  1.   .    200%   -        
2.     ,   -         ,

----------


## Rasta

> 

    ?  . 
   .
   : 
10 .  /4 =2,5  , ?
2,5    2 ,     .
1,25    /25   = 50000   ,  ?  
    -         , , 3 
      ?   8836  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B
  ,  1,25    /3 = 416666  
400   /8836 = 47   1  .    
  ?       ? . 
          3-5   .    ,  ...   

> "" ,       !

    ,        ,   ,        "" .

----------


## 23q

,          ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ? 
>         (    ),          .

             .       .

----------


## Rasta

> .       .

  http://autokolo.com/avtonovosti/avto...yo-vremya.html  

> / ?
>      ..

     8  2011  131 "         -   ".   

> ()  ,           .   ,                ,        .
>  ,           .      ,          .

----------


## AnD

-         ,      ,   ,   .        ,  , .

----------


## -= S =-

http://search.ligazakon.ua/l_doc2.ns...1/RE19290.html     .
:  

> .

   http://online.vodiy.kiev.ua/new_rules/
     2.4,     "  **   ",      
"     **   ".
   ,   ,      ? :)

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ?  .

         .     ,      ( ) -  ,   -,           .    ,  :
   ( )     \ ....        (  )      -      (-)       ,  ,           .   . .             ,   (, , , ).    ,          ,     .
                   .      ,    .  

> ,        ,

   ?    .    ?

----------


## tayatlas

> 2.4,     "  **   ",      
> "     **   ".
>    ,   ,      ? :)

       -     .    ** .         _2.4.            ,  : 
   )  ()   ,    2.1;  _        :    () -   . ..      -   -  . 
       ,  ,      -               .         .        ,            "   ?".

----------


## Rasta

> ,  :

         ,    .
    ,   .  ,        ?   

> .

   .

----------


## -= S =-

> -     .

          .  

> ,            "   ?".

  ,     .

----------


## FLY_INTER

,        :    
   .           ,       .
      ,    10%

----------

> )  ()   ,    2.1;

      ?
   

> 2.4.            ,  :
> ) *'*   ,    2.1;

----------

